# Wiping but not being clean



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone find that even after going to the toilet after the attack that no amount of wiping seems to make sure that it is clean down there? (i.e. even after wiping 20-30 times the sheet does not come back white). Is this just an IBS thing or do people without IBS have this problem (but aren't so careful about checking)?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

OK, this may be a bit graphic; but if you are here, it's nothing you haven't dealt with:It's an IBS thing, I'm sure. I never experienced the level of stickiness, the poop's ability to work out one side or the other and just get everywhere, or anything like what IBS brought with it. I used to regularly take a couple of long sheets of wet paper towel into the stall and sometimes that wasn't enough, and leaving a pair of underwear in the trash, buried under the paper, was not unknown. (This can be extra difficult if you are midway between start and destination on a bike.) Fiber helps me now; but nothing helped when it was D or M(ud). Even after my recovery, there was a long period before I added fiber when it was one piece, long and soft and messy. I can still get surprised by it, usually in a service station toilet or somewhere where cleanup is difficult; fortunately it's rare. And even now, final cleanup at night can bring out matter that has been stuck in there all day long. The only answer is to stop the D and firm up the stools. Mark


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

This happens frequently with my IBS-D.I have started using baby wipes after I use toilet paper. That way anything left there is wiped away. Specially if the "D" is straight water.On days where I am out in the car and can't make it home and I fill my pants with watery "D" , I come home and use hot soapy wash rag and clean up , then I take a hot soapy bath. (Not a shower)


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I'm getting emotional here. Because y'all are having this problem, too, and it's not just me. I was beginning to think this was something that I, alone, was having to deal with, and I didn't know who to turn to to ask if it's something others experience.So, what can I do about this? Like the OP said, the toilet paper never seems to come clean. I wipe and wipe and wipe. And, there's still something there. I'm spending so much time in the bathroom these days - I know my family is wondering why it takes me so long to go. But, it's because I'm having to wipe so much. It takes so long. And, I STILL am not totally clean when I finish.So, it really is yet another IBS thing? That's why it's happening?Give me ideas on what to do about it. At home, I'm using flushable wipes, but I don't always have those out and about. Wet toilet paper falls apart.Help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Put a few flushable wipes in a ziploc bag to take with you. There are even some wipes that come in purse packs for diaper changes and stuff.It is mostly a consistency thing. Some consistencies are just harder to clean up.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree about the wipes. This happens to me on occasion but I'm also pretty anal (no pun intended) about keeping clean down there.I just put some of my kids baby wipes in a baggie and keep in my purse everywhere I go.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 21, 2009)

I use the AloeVera Baby Wipes , after I use toilet tissue paper.If that too fails , Use a wash rag.Then re do the baby wipes.Not too rough tho , you'll ruff up your bottom.


----------



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to know it's not just me. I experienced this for a few years before I got to the Gastro doc and he stressed the use of Metamucil ( or psyillium husk). I have since found that on the evenings that I miss a dosage, the next morning I'll experience endless wiping episodes. So my incentive to stay on track is the use of fiber for bulking. As needed, when in a pinch, I'll take Immodium, which helps too. Whenever I walk out my door with a bag or pocketbook, wipes and Immodium are some of the supplies that travels with me.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried Metamucil along long time ago , it made my stool come out like Glue. It wouldn't even finish coming out , it would stick and I would have to take toilet paper and pull / slide it the rest of the way out.Won't use Fiber. I have seen alot of negativity about it.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW! this happened to me too those days I get D.Probably the easiest thing is to have a bidee and wash your .... anal area ... once you finish!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was just going to add that I deal with this too... I think it might have something to do with passing mucous, apart from the D.I actually found flush-able wipes by Cottonelle (and other TP companies... not baby wipes) at Wal-mart a few months ago and have been using those. Keep your eye open for them!


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Graphic - OK - when I am in full liquid D mode and it comes out like that I fold a very small piece of toilet tissue so it is a rectangle and stick it wedge-like up against the anus so that the crack holds it when I stand up and move. Like a minipad held in by your anatomy. Lasts all day. Keeps yuck off your underwear. Remove and discard at night.


----------



## bride2be (Jul 31, 2009)

I've had the same experiences too, have you tried Tucks wipes? It's a wet wipe and its flushable. They're for treating hemorrhoids but they help any burning or inflammation you may have and they'll help make you feel clean.


----------



## IckyPoo (Aug 31, 2009)

One other trick I've tried - keep a small pair of scissors in your purse or a pocket knife with snippers - then when you do have an issue and need to dispose of the underwear, it's easier to just cut them off than to risk making a bigger mess. Unfortunately, this is a regular occurrence for me - the scissors trick has been a God-send. And of course the wipes too! I'm always amazed at how it's like sludge!


----------



## JmL (Sep 1, 2009)

I tend to just buy a bottle of water, or take one with me if i have a bag and just wet the paper and wipe until it's clean, and end result is it being clean. Also wash with water just in case.


----------



## ESB73 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the same problem too; it never fails that after I get a shower and then I have to "go" again feeling unclean. If I'm able too I use wet paper towels to get as clean as possible. If the bathroom is shady I'll just not go, which is probably why I have the IBS-A (constipation/diarrhea). Fiber will help firm it up so you'll get a cleaner exit but some fiber can cause severe cramping as I'm finding out now, it's been trial and error.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

We're all different aren't we? I have the same problem with wiping which sometimes seems to take forever BUT, I have found that Metamucil works for me. WELL, most of the time.







I make sure that I have plenty of toilet paper rolls in my cupboard at home.Must add that I can get quite embarrassed at the supermarket sometimes with the amount of toilet paper I buy. The Check Out girl is probably thinking to herself "What the hec?".


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I used to call it butt debris and have not had this problem at all since going gluten-free. It did come back, though, when I tried eating gluten again for 3 days. All three days I ate gluten I had butt debris. Went back to being gluten-free, no debris.I'm coming to the view that we eat far too much wheat/gluten every day - toast for b'fast, sandwich for lunch, pasta for dinner - all wheat, all gluten. Going GF I may have one gluten-free bakery-type item every day or two. The rest is fruits, veggies, nuts, seeds, protein, etc. Fiber, naturally.


----------



## awishgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

This so sucks! i wrote out this whole section and my computer froze and all was lost. So here is my cliff notes version.Wipes are the way to go. Huggies are great because of their plastic closure which keeps wipes from drying out. Another trick is after you are all clean put some baby power up on and around your bum hole. It helps with irritation and seems to make the next cleaning easier. Plus if you carry wipes with you, its very easy to clean your hands before leaving the stall.For anyone guy or girl nervous about carrying wipes when you don't have young children feel free to email me. I have all the tricks and reasonings you could imagine. Yes, guys you can carry them too


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

"Another trick is after you are all clean put some baby power up on and around your bum hole."That is the first time I have heard of that. It sounds as though it would be worth trying. Just to be on the safe side, you might want to find a talc free powder. The following is from the U Illinois at Chicago School of Health:http://www.preventcancer.com/consumers/cosmetics/talc.htmMark


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

its not just me then. I could cry. I have felt so alone and as though no wone understands me for years and then I find this site and so much relates to me.For my on part I end to wear a pad which saves my undies . Not something I like but...


----------



## awishgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

Talc free powder is a good idea. I know it sounds strange, but in these situations you really try anything. For me I just try to think back to what you would do for a baby who is having stomach troubles. Sadly, we are all just really big babies


----------

